# ONT9 Redlands CA CLOSED



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

At 5:25 this morning the Amazon distribution warehose (known as ONT9) suffered from a massive fire.

Anybody with scheduled blocks there should contact Flex support.

https://www.foxla.com/news/massive-fire-ignites-at-amazon-distribution-center-in-redlands


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Flex Drivers Matter. :wink:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Probably a self driving forklift overheated.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

It was a amazon robot rebellion. :biggrin:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

BigJohn said:


> At 5:25 this morning the Amazon distribution warehose (known as ONT9) suffered from a massive fire.
> 
> Anybody with scheduled blocks there should contact Flex support.
> 
> https://www.foxla.com/news/massive-fire-ignites-at-amazon-distribution-center-in-redlands


It's ok. Amazon can handle it . Sorry for the people who work there .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Probably a self driving forklift overheated.


Ya something was mentioned about batteries.

They interviewed a "Former Employee" on talking about there have been several safety issues at that warehouse. The place is only 2 yrs old ? I've driven by there a number of times. The bigger one is a few miles North at what was George AFB, I think it's ONT5 ? Redlands ONT9. One being the racks are suppose to have 6 inches between them for the fire sprinkles, he said that never happens.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lots 3rd party fulfillment goods didn’t get shipped during the high Covid days, you know few weeks back. :smiles: 3rd party sellers pay Amzn for that space 😎 Amzn also cut the extra 2$/ hr pay this week🤓


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> It's ok. Amazon can handle it . Sorry for the people who work there .


Phew.
I for one, was worried.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> It's ok. Amazon can handle it . Sorry for the people who work there .


Will be interesting to see how we (sellers) are affected by inventory going up in flames. We don't really have visibility into where our product goes within the system after initially sending to the home warehouse. I may be looking at a loss and not even know it.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> Will be interesting to see how we (sellers) are affected by inventory going up in flames. We don't really have visibility into where our product goes within the system after initially sending to the home warehouse. I may be looking at a loss and not even know it.


Operating without insurance protection? (yours or Amazon's)


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> Operating without insurance protection? (yours or Amazon's)


I have insurance, just not sure how it applies to inventory under watch by Amazon. Need to look into all that. Looks like ONT9 deals with large inventory items so my stuff wouldn't be there. I send all my items to ONT8 and then it gets shipped around to various warehouses.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya something was mentioned about batteries.
> 
> They interviewed a "Former Employee" on talking about there have been several safety issues at that warehouse. The place is only 2 yrs old ? I've driven by there a number of times. The bigger one is a few miles North at what was George AFB, I think it's ONT5 ? Redlands ONT9. One being the racks are suppose to have 6 inches between them for the fire sprinkles, he said that never happens.


Probably Batteries from COMMUNIST CHINA !


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Manager's cousin worked there. Bulky goods that Amazon sells is distributed out of there. No flex drivers goes there.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

They needed a place to destroy the Epstein docs, ordered today.


----------

